# x-box question



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

If for some reason an xbox game that you were really far in eg, Forza 4 and then the disc broke, if i went and bought a new disc of forza 4 would it be saved on the xbox from the first disc or would you need to start from scratch


cheers
jack


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

saved game will work no matter which copy of the disk you insert so long as its saved on the hard drive

if you saved it on cloud then you gotta have the live subscription to access it


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

that's why I loved the switch from cartridges to cds, used to be the games were saved on cartridges themselves, but now everything is saved to either a hard drive or memory card.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, I did not even know that. 


But I have a PS3


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I would rent a game and if I liked it, I would buy it and start from where I saved it.


----------

